# ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعه دى طريقه هايله جدا جدا ياريت الكل يجربها ويرد عليا والطريقه دى منقوله بس جبتها للناس العسل اللى زيكم 


*راح اعطيكم الطريقه المظبوطه والمضمونه.


(1)ارسل ايميل للشخص الذي تريد ان تعرف الباسورد الخاص به !!!! 

(2)عندما يقوم بالرد على رسالتك اياك ان تفتح الرساله !!!! 

(3)اذهب انت مع اربع رجال من اصدقائك الى منزل صاحبك ومعكم عصا متينه !!!!! 

(4)دق الباب عندما يفتح ادخل مع اصحابك الى المنزل وفورا اجعل اثنين من اصحابك يمسكون بيديه وراء ظهره !!! 

(5)اضربه بوكس على خشمه أو بالعصا على نص راسه و كرر العملية 3 مرات !! 
. 

(6)الان اطلب الباسورد وهنا نقطه مهمه يجب ان يكون الطلب بكل ادب واحترام ؟؟؟؟؟ 

(7)اذا لم يعطيكم الباسورد قومو جميعا بضربه حتي ينقص راسه وتورم عينه وينزل الدم من خشمه 

وهنا سيعترف وتستطيع بعدها الدخول الى ايميلو بكل سهوله.....*​*الكل ينفذ*​*:act19::act23: :spor22:*​​​


----------



## BITAR (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*نست تقول لنا امتى*
* نصالحة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

عتقدش اني هلحق اروح بيتنا وافتح يميلة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*مبرسى يا بيتر على مرورك*
*ومين ده اللى عايز تصالحه مش ده لو عاش اساسا *
*بعد اللى هتعمله فيه هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*ميرسى ( yoyo) على مرورك*
*معاك حق بس اعتقد انك هاتفتحه وانت مشرف فى السجن*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## gift (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

ههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة الطريقة ده ميرسي​


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة الطريقة ده ميرسي​


 
بس الأحلى انك تجربها
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## muheb (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

ههههههههه خوش طريقة بس انت جربتا لو لا


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*حلوه اوي الطريقه دي 
الحق اجربها قبل ما انساها 
بس المشكله لو ده حصل فينا*:309xe:


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههه خوش طريقة بس انت جربتا لو لا


 
لا لسه بس ممكن أجربها لما أفكر أنتحر
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## red_pansy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



christin قال:


> *حلوه اوي الطريقه دي *
> _*الحق اجربها قبل ما انساها *_
> _*بس المشكله لو ده حصل فينا*_:309xe:


 

ولا يهمك الضرب للجدعان:act23: والمستشفيات كتيره
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مرمر انا هعمل زى ما بتقولى بس لو سمحتى ابقى اتصل لى بالأسعاف علشان انا معنديش رقمها :t32:


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

هههههههههههههههههه
وعلى ايه بئى مفتحش الرسالة والكلام ده ما اروح اضربه على طول
بس بجد طريقة سهلة
اتكلى علىالله انتى وجربى واحنا وراكى على طول


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا مرمر انا هعمل زى ما بتقولى بس لو سمحتى ابقى اتصل لى بالأسعاف علشان انا معنديش رقمها :t32:


*وتفتكرى ان الاسعاف هاتلحق تعملك حاجه:smile02*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياقمره نورتى الموضوع بجد:ura1:*
*ربنا يباركك :94:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> وعلى ايه بئى مفتحش الرسالة والكلام ده ما اروح اضربه على طول
> بس بجد طريقة سهلة
> اتكلى علىالله انتى وجربى واحنا وراكى على طول


_*اجرب انا الاول يالهوى ياخراشى*_ :smil8:
_*لا مفيش حد هايجرب الاول غيرك :59:*_
*وبجد هاجيبلك عيش وحلاوه ده لو ربنا سترها30:*​


----------



## جاسى (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*يااااااااااااااااا
تتصدقى كان عندى طريقه اصعب بس لا ديه لازم اجربها اصلهل سهله خالص
بس انا عايزه اعرف باثواردك تسمحيلى يا انسه ريد بانسى
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص على الموضوع السكر ده 
ربنا يباركك ويقدرك على فعل الخير دايما:smil12:​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

طريقة جاااامدة جدا من فية مشكلة منين اقدر أأجر الرجااااااااالة المتينة علشان تضربة اصل كل الى فل سوق صينى ههههه شكراا لتعبك يا ريد ​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

حلوة اويىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## girl of my lord (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

ههههههههههه
جامده بجد بس في طريقه اسهل انا عارفاها بتسرق الايميلات بسهوله واخويا معاه الطريقه  بتسرق بجد مش هزار ههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

كده يا روماااااااا
طب هبلغ عننننننننننننننك
شرطه مباحث المنتديات
وبعدها الانترنت كللللللللللله
علشان تبطلى فعل الخير ده :t33:


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

وليه العذاب ده كله 

ما اقوله تعلا البيت عند احسن وساعتها اعمل الى انا عايزه


----------



## merola (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

_*ههههههههههههه
لا فى الحقيقة موضوع بسيط جدااااااااااا *_​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



جاسى قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااا​*
> *تتصدقى كان عندى طريقه اصعب بس لا ديه لازم اجربها اصلهل سهله خالص*
> *بس انا عايزه اعرف باثواردك تسمحيلى يا انسه ريد بانسى*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


*فى ثوانى الباسورد يكون عندك ليه هو العمر بعزقه:love45:*
*ويباركك ياقمرر اصل قالك اعمل الخير وقول الله يرحمة:smil15:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



therocky قال:


> طريقة جاااامدة جدا من فية مشكلة منين اقدر أأجر الرجااااااااالة المتينة علشان تضربة اصل كل الى فل سوق صينى ههههه شكراا لتعبك يا ريد ​


*ههههههههههه معاك حق:mus25:*
_*استنى بقى لما ينزلوا اليابانى:new8:*_
*وميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> حلوة اويىىىىىىىىىىىى


_*انتى الاحلى ياماريان وصدقينى هاتبقي احلى واحلى*_ 
_*لو جربتيها*_ :999::yahoo:​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جامده بجد بس في طريقه اسهل انا عارفاها بتسرق الايميلات بسهوله واخويا معاه الطريقه بتسرق بجد مش هزار ههههههههههههه


*هزار هو فى حد جاب سيرة الهزار لا سمح الله :new2:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*قولى لأخوكى يبطل هو هزار ويجرب دى:t32:*
*وهازوره فى المستشفى أو السجن هو وحظه بقى علشان اعرف ايه رأيه فى الطريقه :yahoo:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



twety قال:


> كده يا روماااااااا
> طب هبلغ عننننننننننننننك
> شرطه مباحث المنتديات
> وبعدها الانترنت كللللللللللله
> علشان تبطلى فعل الخير ده :t33:


:t32::t32::t32:
*بقى ده جزات اللى يعمل خير فى البلد دى:a82:*
*وكمان عايزه تبلغى عنى فى الشرطه ( البلاليص):cry2:*​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



kajo قال:


> وليه العذاب ده كله
> 
> ما اقوله تعلا البيت عند احسن وساعتها اعمل الى انا عايزه


30:30:30:30:​


----------



## red_pansy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*لا فى الحقيقة موضوع بسيط جدااااااااااا *_​


_*وصدقينى لما تجربيه هاتلاقيه ابسط مما تتخيلى*_ :w00t:
_*والنهايه هاتكون مفيش ابسط ولا احلى منها*_ :hlp:
_* وربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير دايما :2:*_​


----------



## girl of my lord (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



red_pansy قال:


> *هزار هو فى حد جاب سيرة الهزار لا سمح الله :new2:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *قولى لأخوكى يبطل هو هزار ويجرب دى:t32:*
> ...


اوعدك هقوله بس ليه تزورة ما االفكرة اصلا بتاعتك يعني اكيد هيكون ليك جناح في المستشفي واجي ازوركم انتم الاتنين هههههههههههههههههههههه:smi411::cry2:


----------



## red_pansy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



dolly قال:


> اوعدك هقوله بس ليه تزورة ما االفكرة اصلا بتاعتك يعني اكيد هيكون ليك جناح في المستشفي واجي ازوركم انتم الاتنين هههههههههههههههههههههه:smi411::cry2:


:budo:
*بس اوعى تنسى الشيكولاته بحبها جداااااااا:nunu0000:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*سلام المسيح :
فكرة جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله جدآ 
بس كنت عايز اسألك علي حاجتين :
1 - ايميلك ايه .
2 - عنوان بيتكم فين ؟
اما الباقي فهو عليا انا ( العصاية والاربعه اللي معايا ) متقلقيش خالص ...

اه صحيح انتي بتحبي اي مستشفي احجزلك فيها*​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> فكرة جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله جدآ
> بس كنت عايز اسألك علي حاجتين :
> 1 - ايميلك ايه .
> ...



اهه يا ريد الى بتعمليه فى الناس حيطلع عليكى
وجالك يوم يا ظالمه
واهه برنس حياخد حقنا
اول مرة يا برنس تعمل حاجة صح فى حياتك


----------



## red_pansy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *فكرة جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله جدآ *
> *بس كنت عايز اسألك علي حاجتين :*
> ...


:act19:
*يعنى لو تكرمت مستشفى خاصه اصل عندى حساسيه من المستشفيات العامه وتكون خدمه خمس نجوم وعلى البحر وبتقدم افضل انواع الطعام  والحلويات الشرقيه والغربيه :act23:*
*وانا هاحجز سريرين بإذن ربنا دا انت الخير والبركه معقوله انساك :bud:*​


----------



## red_pansy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



جيلان قال:


> اهه يا ريد الى بتعمليه فى الناس حيطلع عليكى
> وجالك يوم يا ظالمه
> واهه برنس حياخد حقنا
> اول مرة يا برنس تعمل حاجة صح فى حياتك


:budo:
*ماشى يارب تتعمل فيكى قريب :act19:*
*وعلى فكره شكلى كده هاحجز المستشفى كلها :ura1:*​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



red_pansy قال:


> :budo:
> *ماشى يارب تتعمل فيكى قريب :act19:*
> *وعلى فكره شكلى كده هاحجز المستشفى كلها :ura1:*​



يلا احسن بردو عشن نبئى كلنا مع بعض 
وكل واحد ينتقم من الى هو عايزه


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

*سلام المسيح :
ياريد هو انتي هتحجزي مصيف ولا طلعه رحلة ..... عجبي عليك يازمن 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... بدعي عليكي وانا باكل فوووووووول ......... 
ربنا علي القوي وعلي اللي هيرد عليا*​


----------



## red_pansy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *ياريد هو انتي هتحجزي مصيف ولا طلعه رحلة ..... عجبي عليك يازمن *
> *حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... بدعي عليكي وانا باكل فوووووووول ......... *
> ...


:ranting:
*فووووووووووووووووول يامفترى:cry2:*
*كده الدعوه هاتصيب ده فول مش لحمه:nunu0000:*
*الهى وانتى جاهى فوله تقف فى زورك :ura1:*
*وكده هايبقى مكانك  فى المشرحه:20:*​


----------



## red_pansy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



جيلان قال:


> يلا احسن بردو عشن نبئى كلنا مع بعض
> وكل واحد ينتقم من الى هو عايزه


*ياجباره :ranting:*
*كده الكل هايخلص عليا يامفتريه :budo:*
*كان مستخبيلى فين ده ياربى :010105~332:*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



red_pansy قال:


> *ياجباره :ranting:*
> *كده الكل هايخلص عليا يامفتريه :ura1::budo:*
> *كان مستخبيلى فين ده ياربى :010105~332:*​



ما هو ده المطلوب يا باشا:94:
هو احنا عايزين ايه غير كده:gun:
ربنا عالظالم والمفترى:budo:


----------



## سعد ابن ابى وقاص (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*

خخخخخخ
ملعوبه 
بجد ميرسى


----------



## red_pansy (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تسرق ايميل صاحبك بمنتهى السهوله*



سعد ابن ابى وقاص قال:


> خخخخخخ
> ملعوبه
> بجد ميرسى


*ميرسى ليك:flowers:*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

